# Craft idea for 5 year old b-day party.



## trinity6232000 (Dec 2, 2001)

My dd is turning 5.







: Last year I had a birthday party and invited
all her friends from preschool. Some came 15 minutes early, some 15
minutes late. So this year I thought I would set up a simple craft
station for the kids for when while people are arriving.

I bought foam sun visors and foam stickers, I thought they could
decorate and wear for the party. WELL on the last day of school
what does dd come home with but a decorated foam visor with
foam stickers.:LOL

I am going to return the visors. I mean how many visors does a kid need.
Now need a new and SIMPLE craft idea for the kids. Something they
could do by themselves and without getting dirty.

ANY IDEAS?


----------



## bu's mama (Mar 25, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *trinity6232000*
....Something they
could do by themselves and without getting dirty.

ANY IDEAS?

I'm not sure if this qualifies but for my dd birthday (just turned 3) I had a kite party. I was originally going to order kites made of tyvek (same stuff as express mail envelopes from the post office) that the kids could decorate with markers or paint, then while we were eating/playing games the kites would dry & I'd have another adult help put them together so they could fly them afterwards.

I wound up getting some great kites super-cheap so I didn't do this, but I could dig up the online store for you if you want it. They were about $2.30 each if I remember correctly.

You'd also need a place to fly them so I don't know if that limits you. We had dd's party at a local beach.

Good luck - I'm tired but I'll come back if I think of anything else tonight.


----------



## SabraMamma (Nov 20, 2001)

Check out this site

http://familyfun.go.com/parties/

There are links to crafts, themes, cake ideas, etc. It is a great site for getting party ideas.

Have fun whatever you do. My DD is turning 5 on Saturday and we are having a pool party- yikes, not sure if I am ready for a bunch of 5 year olds swimming at my house.


----------



## chersolly (Aug 29, 2004)

I've seen cute, inexpensive foam frame kits at the craft store. You can have them work on frames and if you have a digital camera and a printer (or a polaroid), you can take pics of each child having a great time at the party.


----------



## mamaduck (Mar 6, 2002)

Sand art has always been a big hit with our kids and friends. There are 2 ways you can do it. They can either layer different colors of sand compactly to fill a container - just to be a decoration. Or they can fill it 3/4 of the way and put little shells, sequins, pennies, buttons, etc. into it. Then it is a handmade "game" where they turn it and try to "find" all the objects that they hid.


----------



## onthemove (Aug 5, 2004)

julieshayna said:


> Check out this site
> 
> http://familyfun.go.com/parties/
> 
> ...


----------



## gruver (May 31, 2005)

for ds' 4th bday party i bought some party hats (the cones) and unstapled them. then i laid them all out flat with the inside part facing up and had stickers and markers and stamps so all the kids could decorate their party hats, then we stapled them back together (now inside out from when we bought them) and put them on!

i've also heard about having a bag of tube socks, markers and those glue-on googly eyes and everyone making puppets!


----------



## Shenjall (Sep 14, 2002)

At my ds "meet your kindergarten teacher" orientation a couple of weeks ago, they made kites out of brown paper bags and kitchen string. There was 2 hole punches at the open end with the twine going thru them. The kids used markers and glitter and had a blast!


----------



## kazmir (Nov 21, 2001)

Hi, My DD just turned five too!









We did foam door hangers I found at the dollar store and I had more foam stickers, pom pom balls, and glitter glue and markers to write their named on with. Everyone had fun doing them.


----------



## trinity6232000 (Dec 2, 2001)

Thank you everybody for your birthday party advice! I have
some good ideas now to go on.


----------

